# (OK) 3xGMPR HRCH UH Stoney MH Yellow Male



## Peter Balzer

Stoney is a well built 70 lbs yellow lab. He has achieved his HRCH, UH, MH, and 3X GMPR as a 3 year old. Stoney was completely amateur handled in all passes through HRCH and SH, and Stoney is my first to ever compete in AKC or APLA. I enlisted Texoma Retrievers (Justin Jackson) to campaign him for his AKC MH title. I dropped Stoney off with Justin March 7[SUP]th[/SUP] and picked him up May 25[SUP]th[/SUP] after he had gone 6/6 and qualified to run the 2015 Master National. Stoney and Justin ran 5 consecutive weekends in a row demonstrating Stoney's level head and consistent performance at the line. His hunt test pass rate speaks for itself with an 90% pass rate across all venues (HRC, AKC, and APLA). Stoney is a 100% in his last 14 master level tests (APLA Master, HRC Finished, and AKC Master). Stoney's personality is exceptional and has the desired "off switch", but the prey drive and tenacity in the upland field as well. He is a team player in the field, blind, and at the line. To truly appreciate Stoney you must see him work. 

Contact:
Peter Balzer
[email protected] or PM on RTF

Health Certifications:

Hips LR-207494G25M-VPI (Good)
Elbows LR-EL62085M25-VPI
EIC - D14-008825-1 (Clear by U of Minn)
CNM Alford LR-CNM14-275-M-PI (clear)

DOB - 12/28/2011
AKC SR #71239004
HRC #R238-218

Pedigree:
http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=89955


----------

